# Pekock bass



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cought a couple of little pekocks yesterday


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool man! Those have to be a blast to catch. I assume you were fishing a stocked pond?


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

nope just drove around a little bit and started throwin the bass assasins.
but it was in Ft. lauderdale so the bite is on all day


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

How big can they get down there? I never even knew we had them in the states...


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

biggest ive cought is 12lbs but my friend got a 15lb at a golf course. great fight its just hard to find em. where ever theres structure like a branch or seawall they will almost always be there


----------

